# When Shaun White lost



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Everybody cheered!:yahoo:









Meh, don't mind the blur, the app changed the file size. I'll have to post the crisp shots some other time.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The whole Frends group is awesome! Not only are they extremely talented but they are super funny too. I like how they stay humble and down to earth and lago makes me laugh till my stomach hurts. :thumbsup: I really really like how they all stuck/stick by Kevin. That shows true character.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Who won? #10charactersruleisstupid


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Greg Bretz


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

White, who will compete in Sunday’s Dew Tour snowboard slopestyle contest as he vies to make both the U.S.’s pipe and slopestyle teams in Sochi, did not look happy with his silver medal.
“He’s always a poor loser,” Bretz said. “But to me, he didn’t lose. He won second.” 

http://blogs.denverpost.com/sports/...eats-kelly-clark-in-snowboard-halfpipe/26003/

LOL! It's hilarious how much SW's peers hate his ass.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

His run looked like shit anyway. He was lucky to get 2nd as it was.


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

To me Shaun White seems like quite a big douchebag.. Not a really big fan of his style either. So got what he deserved


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> White, who will compete in Sunday’s Dew Tour snowboard slopestyle contest as he vies to make both the U.S.’s pipe and slopestyle teams in Sochi, did not look happy with his silver medal.
> “He’s always a poor loser,” Bretz said. “But to me, he didn’t lose. He won second.”
> 
> Greg Bretz bests Shaun White, Torah Bright beats Kelly Clark in Dew Tour snowboard halfpipe
> ...


That was a nice what Bretz said about SW, I would have said" Yeah, he won second, that makes him the first loser" :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Real question. Where does Shaun put his second place medals?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Real question. Where does Shaun put his second place medals?


garbage can


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Real question. Where does Shaun put his second place medals?


He hangs them in his six car garage next to the Caddie, between the Porsche, over by the motos, boats and sleds.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

He did not even deserve second IMO. He just wasn't polished and I've always found his style to be a bit soulless.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

That Bretz kid has said some super douchey things over the years too. He often acts like his shi% doesn't stink. I like Kevin Pearce, I wish things had turned out differently for him.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Real question. Where does Shaun put his second place medals?


He gave it to some kid in the crowd.

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/12/sha...-fan/gty-456568551-s-spo-wit-snb-usa-co/#main


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

:dunno:


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

If ya ain't first...

YER LAST!



Also, it didn't seem like he was really acting in that scene in Friends With Benefits, so much as him being the same dude he usually is.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

tonicusa said:


> That Bretz kid has said some super douchey things over the years too. He often acts like his shi% doesn't stink. I like Kevin Pearce, I wish things had turned out differently for him.


Kevin was getting pretty damn cocky himself. But, SW showed his true colors when he booted Pearce out of his house once Pearce became a legit challenger to him.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Pulled out of slopestyle. What's that about?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

DiggerXJ said:


> Pulled out of slopestyle. What's that about?


massive amounts of butthurt likely cause


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

DiggerXJ said:


> Pulled out of slopestyle. What's that about?


probably busy with hookers and blow in BA's condo, texted it in.


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Real question. Where does Shaun put his second place medals?


He hangs them side by side above the fireplace just for the irony.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Sw's run was so bad how did he get 2nd? Lol. Too scared to lose again so he dropped out of slopestyle... He did the same shit last year. I wish he would just go away already.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Mark McMorris took it home today..
I love watching Sage Kotsenburg, him and Pat Moore are my favorites to watch.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Casual said:


> I wish he would just go away already.



YEAH! I hate guys who are really good at snowboarding!


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't think it's cause he's really good, I think it's cause he's a douche. Sprained an ankle on the pipe? Yeah fuckin right, this ain't basketball.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

rrrriiighht, because you know the guy personally? or is that your impression of him from media?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

destroy said:


> If ya ain't first...
> 
> YER LAST!
> 
> ...


That's what I figured. Dick.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

People hate on him because he's "over-rated", which I can see, but they hate him? You must have a personal friendship with him to hate him as a person..

I do agree that he is kind of a douche, and he thinks he is the best there ever was. False, Travis Rice, Mark McMorris are far better.
Shaun White is insane at getting big air in the pipe, and he is a very good rider. But c'mon..


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Supra said:


> rrrriiighht, because you know the guy personally? or is that your impression of him from media?


SW has led the way in pipe progression no argument. Kelly Slater is still doing the same thing in surfing. But SW's character is exposed clearly in the crash reel movie.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

How is he overrated? Has he not won enough medals for you?

and no, Travis Rice and Mark McMorris are not better than him in the halfpipe


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Supra said:


> rrrriiighht, because you know the guy personally? or is that your impression of him from media?



Well considering he's one of the most highlighted athletes in american "extreme" sports, yeah you get a pretty good idea of him as a human over the last 10yrs. 

Unless you think he just acts like a tool in front of cameras as a show?


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Supra said:


> How is he overrated? Has he not won enough medals for you?
> 
> and no, Travis Rice and Mark McMorris are not better than him in the halfpipe


In your opinion.

And not once was it mentioned only pipe.
Overall, Mark McMorris is top of the game right now.
Obviously Travis Rice owns the backcountry.
Shaun is great in the pipe


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Supra said:


> How is he overrated? Has he not won enough medals for you?
> 
> and no, Travis Rice and Mark McMorris are not better than him in the halfpipe


Because he is sketchy, has no style. He barely pulls off his tricks and he makes them all look so bad. He still manages to get the judges on his side but I have no idea how. He sucks so bad in the rails sections in slopestyle too as still gets high scores. Oh and do I need to mention is boot grabs? Technically that should count against him but it never does... So ya the guys over rated, there are so many other guys just as good or better that don't even make finals because Shaun needs his spot. 

See I didn't even mention that he's a crybaby douche ?


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

On just a snowboarding basis, he may be the most hideous rider in history. It's tough to watch.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

No one can question SW's skill on multiple boards, but his character is extremely questionable. But who cares, thats his problem. It just makes his defeat very enjoyable.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

whole lot of butthurt dumbfuckery being dropped in this thread.*


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Shall we talk about economics instead?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The dude may be a douche but lets be honest. This shit right here is isane. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKlzBd8CEXc


Can someone embed this.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you can talk about whatever the fuck you want to chet. 

1. if you care about who wins snowboarding contests then you have lost at life.

2. being emotionally invested in someone else's snowboarding career is at least a little ridiculous, for sure more so when its a negative investment. 

3. ???

4. profit.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

I think your post was more thought out than anybody else's in this thread. You mad bro?


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Edited to nothing


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

DiggerXJ said:


> I think your post was more thought out than anybody else's in this thread. You mad bro?


no, i'm just much smarter than all of you.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Yep, you got us all on that one.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL @ the suggestion that people have a negative view of SW due to the media. The media makes the guy out to be a saint and the Michael Jordan of snowboarding. If you have a negative view of SW, it just means you're listening to what his peers have to say about him. The majority of MJ's peers had nothing but good things to say about him as a competitor even as he was whipping them all. Not so with SW.

Also LOL @ the statement that Travis Rice owns the backcountry. IMO, T. Rice is the best all around snowboarder on the planet, but Xavier De La Rue and Jeremy Jones own the backcountry.

SW is still the best super pipe rider in the world. Dude's a beast in that stunt ditch.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

The "media" is a broad catagory now. The TV makes him out to be the Michael Jordan of boarding, but the 5000 social media sites, radio, interviews, movies, Instagram, twitter, print blah blah blah that he takes part in everyday say the same AND differently. Everything that young man does is seen and heard, and if the announcers at the Xgames want to praise him than so be it, but that's like 2% of the "media" nowadays. Not to mention the media as a whole can be skewed, as we've come to know over the last 100years in 'murica.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

dropped outta slope cuz "his knee hurt"


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Karasene said:


> dropped outta slope cuz "his butt hurt"


Fixed that for you.

Also contrary to popular belief he was not snorting lines off hookers asses at my condo today.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

dude is a soulless ginger, what do you expect????


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Never met the guy, but I can't imagine he's any bigger (or smaller) a douche than any other very talented, very wealthy celebrities or athletes out there.

To my knowledge he has never shot anyone, killed any animals, sexually assaulted anyone, cheated on his wife, been caught juicing, nor strangled his coach... which puts him ahead of most of the NFL/NBA/MLB

Perhaps the bad mojo comes from a ridiculous amount of overexposure and his anointing by the corporate machines that control how snowboarding is marketed?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> To my knowledge he has never shot anyone, killed any animals, sexually assaulted anyone, cheated on his wife, been caught juicing, nor strangled his coach... which puts him ahead of most of the NFL/NBA/MLB


Not sure why there is this perception. The vast majority of NFL/NBA/MLB players are pretty normal guys. It's a very small percentage doing that stuff you listed, but that small percentage gets a ton of press. There's also A LOT more NFL/NBA/MLB players than their are high profile snowboarders. Shaun White is the only snowboarder the average person is going to be able to name and many of them could probably only be able to name him around the time of a Winter Olympics or _maybe_ an X Games.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Didn't he drop Volcom for Target? 

I mean, come on. 

I like other guys way better but you gotta give the credit, he kills it on the half pipe.


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

what do you call a butt-hurt ginger? :dunno:


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

People hate SW same way they hate Bieber. They don't have him personally, they hate what he represents. Things they will never have or never be.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

AIRider said:


> People hate SW same way they hate Bieber. They don't have him personally, they hate what he represents. Things they will never have or never be.


They hate them because they want to be them...

One big difference between SW and Bieber though, one is skilled and the other is a clown.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I just can't imagine SW saying something like what Kelly Slater said after narrowly missing his 12th world title.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> Never met the guy, but I can't imagine he's any bigger (or smaller) a douche than any other very talented, very wealthy celebrities or athletes out there.
> 
> To my knowledge he has never shot anyone, killed any animals, sexually assaulted anyone, cheated on his wife, been caught juicing, nor strangled his coach... which puts him ahead of most of the NFL/NBA/MLB
> 
> Perhaps the bad mojo comes from a ridiculous amount of overexposure and his anointing by the corporate machines that control how snowboarding is marketed?


They did a real good job covering up his little escapades in Breck at Dew Tour a few years ago. I mean real good job.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Shawn Who?


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

SW is perceived as the best because media says he is. Ask any non boarder, and lots of park boarders, "who's better, sw or trice?" And 9 out of ten will say "what's a thrice?"

Show the a winning sw halfpipe video and then show them t.rice's red bull run last year and ask again, they will say "when did sw make that bad ass red bull run? He's amazing!"

T.rice > sw every day of the week and Sunday too.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

kaborkian said:


> T.rice > sw every day of the week and Sunday too.


except for never in the pipe.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Shaun White+juice=Carrot Top


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

I hate SW because he left me hanging. I was eating at a restaurant in Los Angeles and we were leaving when I saw him enter. It's not like I was bothering him mid-meal, he was at the front waiting for a table and I went up and said "What's up man" and put out my fist for a fist bump and he looked at me like I was some filthy peasant.  Didn't say anything, just stood there staring at me until I put my hand down and walked away. Very uncomfortable.

My friend though who was with me shouted "Fuck you tomato" just as the door was closing as we left lol.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Dekker said:


> I hate SW because he left me hanging. I was eating at a restaurant in Los Angeles and we were leaving when I saw him enter. It's not like I was bothering him mid-meal, he was at the front waiting for a table and I went up and said "What's up man" and put out my fist for a fist bump and he looked at me like I was some filthy peasant.  Didn't say anything, just stood there staring at me until I put my hand down and walked away. Very uncomfortable.
> 
> My friend though who was with me shouted "Fuck you tomato" just as the door was closing as we left lol.


Ähm, do you know him personally by any chance? Because otherwise, that's close to the reaction I would have if someone random came up to me like that. No "filthy peasant" looks (that's subjective anyway?), but I'd certainly be confused as hell :laugh: Ah well, but I'm not famous... does that make a difference?

I hereby join the ranks of those not understanding all this hate. Mild dislike, sure, but why waste so much energy? This thread has been rather entertaining to read, at least ^^


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't envy pros. They always have to worry about whether they can get better, just to win the next comp.

IMO someone with lots of room for improvement is better off. There's virtually no limits to how much a progressing boarder like me can learn!!! I don't have to worry about beating anyone. All that matters is getting to ride and have fun. My biggest concern is whether I'll tailgate or eat lunch at the lift. :yahoo:


----------



## hoqay (Jan 22, 2013)

Dekker said:


> I hate SW because he left me hanging. I was eating at a restaurant in Los Angeles and we were leaving when I saw him enter. It's not like I was bothering him mid-meal, he was at the front waiting for a table and I went up and said "What's up man" and put out my fist for a fist bump and he looked at me like I was some filthy peasant.  Didn't say anything, just stood there staring at me until I put my hand down and walked away. Very uncomfortable.
> 
> My friend though who was with me shouted "Fuck you tomato" just as the door was closing as we left lol.


You're making what's called the fundamental attribution error. It basically means you're attributing his reaction to his personality, rather than to possible external factors.

What if you were the 20th person to do that in the previous 10 minutes? What if he was having a really bad day? There's a 100 different reasons that could have caused that reaction that have nothing to do with his personality.

Besides the low bank account, us normal people actually have it pretty lucky. I would hate it if people were constantly coming up to me expecting my attention. Almost all celebrities start out pretty cool, and get more withdrawn the more famous they get. There's obviously exceptions, but in general that's what happens.

I remember a story my buddy told me. He saw Wayne Gretzky in an airport terminal a long time ago (when Gretzky was very famous), he was just sitting waiting for his flight. He looked up, saw my buddy looking at him. Instead of trying to talk to him or whatever, my buddy just smiled at him. Wayne smiled back, and both of them went back to reading the newspaper or whatever it was they were doing.

That's the proper way to treat a celebrity. Cause at the end of the day, they're a human being just like you and me.

Considering how much time some people spending worrying about what SW is or isn't doing, relative to the zero fucks he gives, I think he's the one coming out ahead. Why don't we all just congratulate Greg Bretz and talk about his awesome run, and leave Shaun out of it. 

Making fun of someone for getting 2nd place is a really bad look.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

He responded that way to your fist bump because, as Danny Davis so eloquently put it, he is this "machine athlete who only cares about winning." This is the same motherfucker who made his girlfriend sign a disclosure statement requiring her not to talk about the tricks he was working on in his two-million-dollar private half pipe.

Is he an amazing snowboarder? Yes. But I think there's enough evidence out there to give complete strangers at least a general idea of his real personality, and I'm reasonably sure a lot of the hate he generates is not because of his success, but because of how he has reacted to that success.

TLDR: he's a bitch.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Real question. Where does Shaun put his second place medals?


up his ass and around his neck


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

trapper said:


> He responded that way to your fist bump because, as Danny Davis so eloquently put it, he is this "machine athlete who only cares about winning." This is the same motherfucker who made his girlfriend sign a disclosure statement requiring her not to talk about the tricks he was working on in his two-million-dollar private half pipe.
> 
> Is he an amazing snowboarder? Yes. But I think there's enough evidence out there to give complete strangers at least a general idea of his real personality, and I'm reasonably sure a lot of the hate he generates is not because of his success, but because of how he has reacted to that success.
> 
> TLDR: he's a bitch.


Wow, another expert here. Obviously you've never experienced fame, or read the post above yours. I guess you'd love it if every single time you went out random people would come up to you for fist bumps. Then, if you don't react the way they want you to, they yell "fuck you" - because you must be the asshole.

and seriously, what makes a guy a motherfucker about making his gf sign a non-disclosure agreement??


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Actually I read all posts before I post unless a thread is 20+ pages long. No, have never experienced fame. Yes, I could never understand what that might be like. And no, I would probably never want to know what it's like to have people all over you wherever you go.

My opinion wasn't meant to solely reference that one incident mentioned above and yeah, maybe he did have a bad day or whatever. It isn't about giving in to everyone who asks for some dap. I'm looking at his entire body of work off the slope from things I've read, interviews I've seen, etc. In my opinion, there are people who seem to handle fame in ways that garner respect (beyond respect for ability) from their peers instead of having them out and out hate them and cheer their failures. Sorry if it's a bit of a reach for you, but as I mentioned in the second part of my post, I maintain that you don't have to know someone personally to gain an idea of their general character.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

SW is not a cool dude. I know this personally. I work with him. I work with his coach, I work with the guys who've known him 10 years, he separates himself from normal human interaction in a very obvious/uncomfortable way. I feel bad for him. 

Vito on the other hand, most out going/funniest dude up there. Totally normal.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

What I loved the most was how LOUD the riders tent at the top of the pipe got when it was discovered that SW got 2nd. It was spectacular. I wish you guys could have seen everyones faces. :eusa_clap:


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Kerasene - FINALLY! Someone who knows what he's talking about! 

I now feel justified in my mild disliking of him. But like I said before, why waste energy hating someone you don't even know? I reserve that for people I am forced to interact with that I hate the guts of. Luckily for me, not many of those have crossed my path in the last few years. I am blisfully asocial


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Varza said:


> Kerasene - FINALLY! Someone who knows what SHE's talking about!
> 
> I now feel justified in my mild disliking of him. But like I said before, why waste energy hating someone you don't even know? I reserve that for people I am forced to interact with that I hate the guts of. Luckily for me, not many of those have crossed my path in the last few years. I am blisfully asocial


Fixed that.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Being famous is a very heady thing. And it is good fortune one should appreciate and make an effort to show thanks for. I know a lot of people who had it and lost it, and they all miss it. It's easy to take it for granted because you just don't realize how quickly it can disappear. You never leave people hanging in life whether you are in show business or not. It's bad form for so many reasons. Just like skinny jeans.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

People have evolved based on competition. First one to the mammoth got dinner. Winner of the fight got pussy. The man with the better weapon won the fight. We all strive to win, at whatever the "game" happens to be.

When someone reaches the top of the ladder, and there is no more challenge to overcome and you can have whatever you want without "earning" it, wierd things happen. It's really not all that surprising that people who are extremely driven and also talented, once they reach the top, don't know how to handle the success. It manifests in many ways. Tiger woods. Paris hilton. Miley Cyrus. Tom cruise. Charlie sheen. Shaun white.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

kaborkian said:


> t's really not all that surprising that people who are extremely driven and also talented, once they reach the top, don't know how to handle the success. It manifests in many ways. Tiger woods. Paris hilton. Miley Cyrus. Tom cruise. Charlie sheen. Shaun white.


Since when is Paris Hilton talented? Or Tom Cruise for that matter. (Not disagreeing with your general argument)


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

areveruz said:


> Since when is Paris Hilton talented? Or Tom Cruise for that matter. (Not disagreeing with your general argument)


Valid point. They are still at the point in life where they don't have to work or struggle or even try to get anything they want. How they got there isn't all that relavant, fact is, there is no more challenge to life, so they go batshit.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

*UBUNTU, how can one of us be happy if all the other ones are sad?*



ridinbend said:


> Fixed that.


haha thanks 



kaborkian said:


> People have evolved based on competition. First one to the mammoth got dinner. Winner of the fight got pussy. The man with the better weapon won the fight. We all strive to win, at whatever the "game" happens to be.



the whole fight to win thing is western thinking. It's a flaw in society in my opinion. Push others into the ground for our own success. Sucks that we are all brainwashed and brought up with this type of mentality. 

I remember someone once told me a story about a tribe of indians. Every day the hunters would go out and hunt and bring back the food for the people and they were very prosperous. Till one day a single hunter thought, I killed the food I deserve it all and he would feast alone, and there was less food to bring back to the people. His greed wore on the other hunters and they too decided to feast on their own kills. Pretty soon the elders who could no longer hunt got weaker and the sick got sicker and many of the people began to struggle to survive. The hunters had taken all of the power and they were no longer a prosperous society. ...and that has evolved into the world today.

Anyway. I swear I am not pro communism or anything. Just against greed and entitlement. I saw this story once and thought it was enlightening that this still exist in the world. 










An anthropologist proposed a game to the kids in an African tribe. He put a basket full of fruit near a tree and told the kids that who ever got there first won the sweet fruits. When he told them to run they all took each others hands and ran together, then sat together enjoying their treats. When he asked them why they had run like that as one could have had all the fruits for himself they said:
”UBUNTU, how can one of us be happy if all the other ones are sad?”
’UBUNTU’ in the Xhosa culture means: “I am because we are”


And this is the lesson Shaun White is missing. There! I related it to topic! hahaha sorry for my preaching but it all goes back to -fight, fight, win!


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Fixed that.


Thanks, I had no idea. And I typo'd her forum name too. I'm kind of derpy tonight. :laugh:



Karasene said:


> Anyway. I swear I am not pro communism or anything. Just against greed and entitlement. I saw this story once and thought it was enlightening that this still exist in the world.


Well, socialism != communism. Communism was done badly and was in the end a very bad thing. I consider myself a socialist. All for one, one for all, I am willing to pay taxes for healthcare because we'd all benefit, including myself, all that...

I have nothing to add to the SW topic... :ban: And to conclude, I just wish it was colder and snowier these days *sob*


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

agreed. I'm ready to get on a plane and go home! Took 2 weeks to build Dew Tour, took 2 days to tear it all down. Bring on more snow please!


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

JPOW said:


> In your opinion.
> 
> And not once was it mentioned only pipe.
> *Overall, Mark McMorris is top of the game right now.*
> ...


LOL Mark is a great park rat but his runs were absolutely laughable and cringe-worthy in the few backcountry competitions he's done... the guy seriously can't ride powder or natural terrain without falling to save his life.

But if triple corks in the park are "top of the game" to you, then I guess he's at the top.

As for the hate that so many people feel for Shaun, I don't get it. Everybody hates on his pipe runs and gets mad when he doesn't switch it up, without ever thinking how he's been doing the same run (more or less) for the past 3 seasons, winning non-stop, and NO ONE has been able to catch up to him... I don't care about his personality or his "image", that's just amazing.

As far as him possibly being a douche, I don't know and I'm hesitant to believe it. I saw him visiting kids at a children's hospital in San Diego a few years back and there weren't any cameras or anybody around, it just seemed like he was doing a nice thing.

Maybe he is a douchebag after all, but either way, his pipe riding is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

meh. I don't think he rode as bad as you made him seem. I honestly have never watched Mark in the back country till your post. Not saying he's the best by any means but the kid can indeed ride.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

Karasene said:


> meh. I don't think he rode as bad as you made him seem. I honestly have never watched Mark in the back country till your post. Not saying he's the best by any means but the kid can indeed ride.


 I was being over-dramatic but his runs really are cringe-worthy in the backcountry comps I've seen him in.

I think you need to have watched the non-POV version (which was live on TV) to see what I mean. They had a big segment early on about him scoping out his lines, the features he was going to hit, and how much he'd been training specifically for the backcountry... and then when his run starts, he immediately veers away from his line, proceeds to dodge the bigger hits and then tumbles on every other little jump he does... all the way keeping the brakes on until the course smooths out into the groomed run and he can hit the carved jumps he knows and loves.

Again, no hate but watching the other guys in the competition (Nico Muller in particular) made it clear just how out-classed he was by everyone else there.

But yeah, he made it down and tossed out some cool spins, so he can ride... just not at the level those comps are made for.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Who is this Nico Muller guy? Hard to believe he rides with "0" degree back foot. He and Terje ride some interesting stances.


----------



## KillinIT (Dec 16, 2013)

No disrespect to all you half pipe junkies and big air trick demons....

I've been waiting for years for the bottom to drop out of the half pipe and big air big trick movement on the hill. Sorry, but freestyle skiers have had that one nailed for a long time, triple lux triple back flips with 3 rotations, unfortunately for snowboarders they will never be able to keep up with that, the physics of how we ride limits us, and for that reason big air snowboarding will never be as exciting as big air and freestyle skiing is, I know this is my opinion

Yes it's impressive to watch these guy huck themselves into inverted contorted spinning hot messes that hopefully land....whatever trick that might be...

Park style is harsh brutal and relentless, it takes some serious skill and determination to pull most of that shit off, I've got more respect for park than air, but I hate to see novice boarders with little talent getting ideas and trying to land on rails and hurt themselves

I never saw the attraction to the half pipe, I like the park for something different or a quick stylie technical finish to a long run...that's about it, I couldn't spend a day in the park, ever, 1 or two runs is enough for me, if it's a pow day or the upper elevations are good, not a chance I'll spend a minute in the park...

And please tell me, where in : riding groomed slope into perfectly formed booters or perfectly cut man made half pipes, hucking yourself spinning and flying through the air, landing into geometrically proper man made transitions demonstrate an ability to "ride" 

I've never viewed trick style snowboarders like SW as a "real" snowboarder...recent events seem to prove that too.

All I see is a bunch of guys needing incredible amounts of attention for assurance, trying to do the next move to be better than the other guy, one more rotation whatever, hey look at me, I'm cooler than you

There's a reason ski resorts have names like solitude and heavenly, being up there is a moment shared with nature, you're finding a way to be with one with the mountain, (almost) alone in a vast and majestic expanse of snow the board your brush the mountain your canvas and the art in your mind...not the circus that trails these monster energy drink big air and park events, that shits for the city, keep it there, and let the purists have the mountain and sport back already

It will never happen though, although as alpine, big mountain, all mountain and free riders get better and more entertaining to watch, park style and big air crap will loose its luster, maybe....hopefully

I think the biggest appeal to most is it's not scary, think about it... it's like white asphalt that doesn't rip your skin and clothes up in a skaters mind, park=street half-pipe of composite ply=snow ramp/pipe....the half pipe and park are easy to access and usually have little slope or elevation drop. At the top of the mountain riding is not even close to similar, steep uneven terrain, natural formations, varying snow conditions and big elevation drops lead to big speed and big risks. Just being high up and in steep terrain can be enough for some people to feel overwhelmed, you'll see them butt sliding down the big hill only to see them later ripping up a rail:dunno:

I dunno, it's a mentality, a preference each is entitled to, but I'm so sick of the hype and hoopla around half pipe and park style riders

I'm done 

Sorry


----------



## KillinIT (Dec 16, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> Who is this Nico Muller guy? Hard to believe he rides with "0" degree back foot. He and Terje ride some interesting stances.


Why is that hard to believe?

I sometimes ride 0* on the back foot! usually less than 10* out and have even gone to 15* forward/in, when participating in boarder-x.

In my experience The closer to 0* you ride the more transition control you'll have and also edge control you will have, as well as you'll get more pop out of the board if your foot is perpendicular to the board/grain, IMO your front foot should always point out a tiny though

I typically ride 8-15* out in front and 0-10* out rear, depending on conditions and riding style for the day/run


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

I couldn't ride with a 0 on the back foot.. I do tricks from switch way too much to ride like that. So KillinIT, I get your point in some way but keep in mind that not everyone is the same. I love riding park and rails, doing skateboarding-like jibbing and butters. Yes I ride powder and backcountry sometimes but here in Finland it's not even much of a chance... I see a park as a playground of endless possibilities. I get my adrenaline rush from coming up with new ways to ride the park and doing something new. I'm not a fan of huge jumps and I agree with you on some things. But I understand why people ride big air and pipe as well


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

KillinIT said:


> No disrespect to all you half pipe junkies and big air trick demons....
> 
> I've been waiting for years for the bottom to drop out of the half pipe and big air big trick movement on the hill. Sorry, but freestyle skiers have had that one nailed for a long time, triple lux triple back flips with 3 rotations, unfortunately for snowboarders they will never be able to keep up with that, the physics of how we ride limits us, and for that reason big air snowboarding will never be as exciting as big air and freestyle skiing is, I know this is my opinion
> 
> ...


not a bad rant. I can't be bothered to read most shit people won't edit their keyboard splatter poop.:thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I see a closet skier has left their opinion.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I see a closet skier has left their opinion.


Yea by the end I forgot about all that skier shit he said. Maybe they can physically achieve more rotations or something but if you are comparing stupid shit to stupid shit, skiers with all their retarded gear looks way worse.


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

Some people take snowboarding too seriously.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Yea by the end I forgot about all that skier shit he said. Maybe they can physically achieve more rotations or something but if you are comparing stupid shit to stupid shit, skiers with all their retarded gear looks way worse.


I accidentally watched a ski edit yesterday. It said opening day loveland so I clicked it. A skier at the beginning. Cool, must be the one black sheep of that crew. Then another, and another.

I slowly, tragically, realized there was not going to be any snowboarding in this video.

Shit looks stupid.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> I accidentally watched a ski edit yesterday. It said opening day* loveland *so I clicked it. A skier at the beginning. Cool, must be the one black sheep of that crew. Then another, and another.
> 
> I slowly, tragically, realized there was not going to be any snowboarding in this video.
> 
> Shit looks stupid.


Luckily most people agree.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Funny reading the hatred of SW on here.
I certainly hate his recent look, the tight pants (those white things he wore at X a couple of years ago were actually tights weren't they? like robin Hood style tights? That shit needs to die.
But he kills it in the pipe. No one gets his amplitude, with technical difficulty.
Guys like Danny Davis chuck down back to back double corks the whole run which is pretty cool to see, but when its all hucked 8 feet above the pipe, compare that to a smooth 1080 16ft out. Thats where Half pipe is at!

Also he has always grabbed the board! Kudos for that. 
In earlier comps, guys used to chuck ballerina styes (like Ross Powers attempts at 1080s haha eewwwwww).
Don't forget too he dominated slope style back in the day too, as a teenager against the biggest names in Snowboarding at the time. He was doing more rotations (with solid grabs) than anyone else, solid rail sections and winning. All credit to him!
Guys like MFM and Jussi weren't on the podium, crashing and burning trying to spin 7s. 
Funny how guys on here can comment on peoples douchery when they don't know them bar a few minutes of youtube videos. 
Spanking off over Mark McMorris, sure he can chuck down a triple cork but he has shocking style, arms waving all over like a noob, and nobody here knows jack about him as a person.

Anyway I'm no SW fanboy, honestly he does seem like a bit of a dick, but if he can get rid of the gay skinny pants he does kill it in the pipe. He should stay away form slopestyle now though.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Deviant said:


> He gave it to some kid in the crowd.
> 
> shaun white | For The Win


hahahahahahaha


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

NZRide said:


> Funny reading the hatred of SW on here.
> I certainly hate his recent look, the tight pants (those white things he wore at X a couple of years ago were actually tights weren't they? like robin Hood style tights? That shit needs to die.
> But he kills it in the pipe. No one gets his amplitude, with technical difficulty.
> Guys like Danny Davis chuck down back to back double corks the whole run which is pretty cool to see, but when its all hucked 8 feet above the pipe, compare that to a smooth 1080 16ft out. Thats where Half pipe is at!
> ...


Buddy of mine rode with McMorris for a couple weeks at camp of champs before Burton picked up him. He's a pretty chill guy from all I've heard. Who knows what happened after that :dunno:. 
I feel like SW is way behind on Slopestyle. He'll never win that. He does kill it on the pipe but they inflate his score, I can't remember if it was when he got 100, but he landed the last hit sketchy as fuck.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

MarshallV82 said:


> Buddy of mine rode with McMorris for a couple weeks at camp of champs before Burton picked up him. He's a pretty chill guy from all I've heard. Who knows what happened after that :dunno:.
> I feel like SW is way behind on Slopestyle. He'll never win that. He does kill it on the pipe but they inflate his score, I can't remember if it was when he got 100, but he landed the last hit sketchy as fuck.


Yea it was when he got the 100. He almost didn't land it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> Buddy of mine rode with McMorris for a couple weeks at camp of champs before Burton picked up him. He's a pretty chill guy from all I've heard. Who knows what happened after that :dunno:.
> I feel like SW is way behind on Slopestyle. He'll never win that. He does kill it on the pipe but they inflate his score, I can't remember if it was when he got 100, but he landed the last hit sketchy as fuck.


Hand drag I believe.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> I accidentally watched a ski edit yesterday. It said opening day loveland so I clicked it. A skier at the beginning. Cool, must be the one black sheep of that crew. Then another, and another.
> 
> I slowly, tragically, realized there was not going to be any snowboarding in this video.
> 
> Shit looks stupid.


Agreed. I don't care if skiers are flipping and spinning 5 times it still looks fucking retarded. Noone gives a fat shit about skiing. The only skier anyone can name is Bode Miller. Freestyle skiing will always be on snowboarding's undercard.


----------



## kyled (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't know if anyone said this, but I think Horgmos up there with them his styles so sick


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

JPOW said:


> People hate on him because he's "over-rated", which I can see, but they hate him? You must have a personal friendship with him to hate him as a person..
> 
> I do agree that he is kind of a douche, and he thinks he is the best there ever was. False, Travis Rice, Mark McMorris are far better.
> Shaun White is insane at getting big air in the pipe, and he is a very good rider. But c'mon..


I'll avoid using Hitler, but I need to know Mussollini to hate him? Negatory big buddy. Some people are just fucking douches and it's readily apparent. Don't get me wrong, I think he's fucking sick. But I wish he spent more time being an ambassador to the sport than being a tool and pimping his scooters and shit. The thing that kills me, is that his bread and butter is snowboarding and he doesn't even fucking like snow because altitude fucks with his asthma. He is the definition of a soulless rider.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> I'll avoid using Hitler, but I need to know Mussollini to hate him? Negatory big buddy. Some people are just fucking douches and it's readily apparent. Don't get me wrong, I think he's fucking sick. But I wish he spent more time being an ambassador to the sport than being a tool and pimping his scooters and shit. The thing that kills me, is that his bread and butter is snowboarding and he doesn't even fucking like snow because altitude fucks with his asthma. He is the definition of a soulless rider.


" He is the definition of a soulless rider."
^+1


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> They did a real good job covering up his little escapades in Breck at Dew Tour a few years ago. I mean real good job.


What happened? Story?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i promise you guys there are other pros that are douchebags. swear to god. super cereal.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> i promise you guys there are other pros that are douchebags. swear to god. super cereal.


What's your point? You seem to enjoy being a contrarian and making useless points so please explain what the fuck your sarcasm is contributing to the main point of the thread besides making you look cool.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> i promise you guys there are other pros that are douchebags. swear to god. super cereal.


Of course there are. But.......this is a thread about why everybody cheered when SW lost.

Being thrust into celebrity status has to be difficult. I would not ever wish for the money and status when it costs you freedom and anonymity. Having to hire security guards, live in a private secluded home, by constantly rated by losers like us, fend off paparazzi etc. would be a lousy way of living. 

If you can make a living doing what you love, by all means work hard and prosper, but once in the lime light, it can cost freedoms that in my opinion are more valuable than money, approval and stardom.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

NoOtherOptions said:


> What's your point? You seem to enjoy being a contrarian and making useless points so please explain what the fuck your sarcasm is contributing to the main point of the thread besides making you look cool.


i guess i figure as long as you think i look cool then it was all worth it.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> i guess i figure as long as you think i look cool then it was all worth it.


When all else fails and you get called out, fall back on sarcasm. Super impressive brah.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> i promise you guys there are other pros that are douchebags. swear to god. super cereal.


Oh, I don't doubt it. But were they douches to begin with or did they turn into douches once they achieved fame and fortune? Chicken and egg... I actually am still unsure what the answer to this is.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> I'll avoid using Hitler, but I need to know Mussollini to hate him? Negatory big buddy. Some people are just fucking douches and it's readily apparent. Don't get me wrong, I think he's fucking sick. But I wish he spent more time being an ambassador to the sport than being a tool and pimping his scooters and shit. The thing that kills me, is that his bread and butter is snowboarding and he doesn't even fucking like snow because altitude fucks with his asthma. He is the definition of a soulless rider.


True. But given the chance to be rich and fuck Bar Rafaeli and I'd sell my snowboarding soul too. Just being honest.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Super shocking that this thread went 10+ pages. Shaun White threads never spur much conversation on here... :laugh:


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> True. But given the chance to be rich and fuck Bar Rafaeli and I'd sell my snowboarding soul too. Just being honest.


He's fucking Leo's leftovers? Good for him. That said, I'd never sell my favorite hobby to bang hot bitches. And the two really arn't related, he's had asthma issues since he was a kid. He sold his soul long before the hot bitches came.


----------



## KillinIT (Dec 16, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I see a closet skier has left their opinion.


Lol, hardly...

I started on the mountain on ski's and skied for 12 years or so and put the twin sticks down and have been snowboarding ever since, that was about 18 years ago....:blink: and I am a much more accomplished boarder than skier

My dad skied on the U.s national ski team in the early 60's and I grew up on the hill. After I grew out of my last set of ski's I really wanted to try to board, it enchanted me. I bought the gear and taught myself how to board, as I said above, that was about 18 years ago. I have been a snowboard and ski instructor in the past but haven't clicked into ski's for probably 12 years...

Having done both sports I can appreciate each of them for their strengths and weaknesses, and don't discredit the effort either takes.

However, just like MOTO X, I don't appreciate the amount of attention given to just one aspect of a sport like all the X game crap. It takes away from the roots and history from which the sport began, any sport. And that was what my rant was really about...cuz I bet most of the younger kids on the slope today think Shaun White invented the snowboard 

You can't deny the impact extreme sports and the coverage of X games has done for these sports, pumping tons of money into marketing which gets interest and starts the evolution. All the way down to the gear, gear we have today wouldn't be what it is without the funding/interest in/sponsorship of competitions like X games and the riders who are constantly pushing every limit to be a part of the extreme sport and X game culture. The gear has to evolve with the sport and stuff like X games fuels the evolution:thumbsup:


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Very intelligent reply KillinIT, unlike some here....


----------



## KillinIT (Dec 16, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Agreed. I don't care if skiers are flipping and spinning 5 times it still looks fucking retarded. Noone gives a fat shit about skiing. The only skier anyone can name is Bode Miller. Freestyle skiing will always be on snowboarding's undercard.


that's pretty bold saying freestyle skiing is the "undercard" hardly close to the truth either my friend.

Ummm. No.

If ignorance is bliss, I bet you're a pretty happy dude I know I'm not the only one who can recite names such as:

Earl and Warren Miller
Tommy Moe
Alberto Tomba
Glenn Plake
Johnny Moesley
Tanner Hall
John Thompson 

To name a few...

How about iconic boarders while we're at it

Jamie Lynn
Temple cummins
Craig Kelly
Tom Sims
Jake Burton
Terje The Hawk Haakonsen
Todd Richards

I bet you didn't know all the names on the boarder list either....but I'd be willing to bet everyone of those legendary boarders could name those skiers.

Point is.... respect, try it some time:thumbsup:


----------



## KillinIT (Dec 16, 2013)

OU812 said:


> Very intelligent reply KillinIT, unlike some here....


I try, thanks...

I feel like communication is worth the time:thumbsup:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I hate Shawn White because he never called the next day like he said he would...


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

I remember Tommy Moe!!!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

KillinIT said:


> that's pretty bold saying freestyle skiing is the "undercard" hardly close to the truth either my friend.
> 
> Ummm. No.
> 
> ...



You forgot Shaun Palmer and JP Walker


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

KillinIT said:


> that's pretty bold saying freestyle skiing is the "undercard" hardly close to the truth either my friend.
> 
> Ummm. No.
> 
> ...


I like ur posts but I think you've proved the point. Bode is the only skier I've heard of, but I am pretty familiar with all those boarders.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Props to Bretz with the win. Riding Slash and Union free of charge.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Props to Bretz with the win. Riding Slash and Union free of charge.


Today's shameless product plug brought to you by Union Bindings the maker of The Force. Because if you believe in it hard enough it will work!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Today's shameless product plug brought to you by Union Bindings the maker of The Force. Because if you believe in it hard enough it will work!


You're awesome.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sometimes. Other times not so much. Actually pretty stoked to see a guy riding for smaller companies getting first.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> stoked to see a guy riding for smaller companies getting first.


That was my point. I didn't create this account to increase sales.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

KillinIT said:


> that's pretty bold saying freestyle skiing is the "undercard" hardly close to the truth either my friend.
> 
> Ummm. No.
> 
> ...



Freestyle skiing just plain ugly. Actually skiing in general is ugly. Just like Shaun White's face. Saying freestyle skiing was the undercard was actually too respectful. It's more comparable to a piece of corn in a piece of shit. 

Didn't know any of those skiers. :thumbsdown:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

rollerblades.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> rollerblades.


nah bro don't stir shit, its all about the board sports.

skate-
surf-
wake-
snow-

board! 

blades, skis both water and snow look clumsy and have just never appealed to me. each to their own though, i'll ride with a skiier if hes a good bloke. hell i surf with bodyboarders on occasion.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Props to Ben Ferguson for getting second. Comes from Bend and we don't even have a half pipe. Guys only 18 too.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

no pipe at bach anymore? how long has that been happening? 



.... sad.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I like ur posts but I think you've proved the point. Bode is the only skier I've heard of, but I am pretty familiar with all those boarders.


You've never heard of Warren Miller? Seriously? he does a yearly ski movie he's pretty legendary. And as of the past 2-3 years usually they have some snowboarding segments too.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've heard of Warren Miller only because to get a free pass to Squaw last year you could go see his premiere and they gave you a voucher. But we never went. But we planned to, hence I know his name. But yeah, that's about it.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

This whole skier vs snowboarder argument is extremely dated and ignorant. I can't believe people are still butting heads over this.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> I've heard of Warren Miller only because to get a free pass to Squaw last year you could go see his premiere and they gave you a voucher. But we never went. But we planned to, hence I know his name. But yeah, that's about it.


I used to buy like 5 tickets to the showing here to get free passes to our local mountains. 20 bucks for a pass essentially. Killer deal haha.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> This whole skier vs snowboarder argument is extremely dated and ignorant. I can't believe people are still butting heads over this.


I let it go when skiiers started wearing tall t's, it was that moment that I knew we had won :yahoo:


----------



## KillinIT (Dec 16, 2013)

WOWSA

First off, I never intended to start a snowboarder vs skier debate, discussion shit storm.

I only made the statement that:

A) freestyle skiing has more complicated arial tricks, I haven't seen a comp in years, but back in the day 15 years ago or so the tricks these guys were pulling off were feats of acrobatic beauty, done and rated with precision. These guys were pulling nearly 3G during axial rotation :dizzy: there has been cases where participants have lost consciousness during the trick because of it

B) I personally have always had a mild disdain for the X-games crowd and atmosphere and, I have been waiting for people to get bored with it and stop idolizing kids who have no life experience or real code and morals and only know how to huck themselves and spin.

C) WTF I'm a snowboarder??? I've been riding snowboards since some of you were in diapers and been skiing since before that same group of you were born, I respect both sports equally
It still amazes me that people interpret such a simple statement, that was made in a casual context, in a manner that would invoke them to respond in such a crude fashion.

Use your words.....think before act/talk/type....srsly

For the love of snow, there's no need to perpetuate the already poor stereotype snowboarders carry on their backs, there's no need to encourage it...it only takes one to make one thousand look bad.....

And as said already

SNOW SKI/board, surf, wakeboard or water ski, it's all board sports, we should treat each other like family as our sports we love are intertwined and we all could learn from each other, I know first hand, I participate or at one time have participated in all of them.

EH, Step off eh, hosers

LOL

cheers, peace and love....

but if you fuck with me or my family I'll shoot ya dead


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

KillinIT said:


> but if you fuck with me or my family I'll shoot ya dead


Oh... so your from Texas? Thats explains it.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't care if they do 400 spins and 500 backflips with their head stuck in their ass all at the same time while taking a nap. No matter which way you slice it, they still look lame ass hell. PERIOD


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I don't care if they do 400 spins and 500 backflips with their head stuck in their ass all at the same time while taking a nap. No matter which way you slice it, they still look lame ass hell. PERIOD


LOL...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yup I agree. It's not skiers vs. snowboarders. I have no problem with skiers, my wife was originally a skier, wants to go back, more power to her. That said, when I see skiers doing tricks, it looks funny. Probably the same way when a skater sees a rollerblader :laugh:

I'm sure it takes skill to freestyle on skis too. I'm sure they all better than me cuz I can only take small jumps and 50-50 everything else. It's not about level of difficult.

But if you ask me if it looks good, my honest answer is, no. I also don't like one-footed tricks either (even when Scott Stevens does them) so it's not a matter of this vs that.

Seeing skiers riding a rail, they're always centered so it just looks lame to me. Only my opinion.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Probably the same way when a skater sees a rollerblader :laugh:


FruitBooters and Mono-skiers will never get my respect. They're just the worst kind of people. haha 

I spent the first half of my life skiing, I used to kill it on skis. I gave it up after a buddy convinced me to try boarding. I only ski now when I go with my girl, easier to teach her that way!


----------



## KillinIT (Dec 16, 2013)

Casual said:


> Oh... so your from Texas? Thats explains it.


Yeah genius, Texas, right, lots of snowboarding happening there...judging your post I'd say your a 5'7" tall blonde who would fall victim to a scratch and sniff sticker at the bottom of a pool:blink:

Besides, everyone knows that Texas is the only state where people carry guns and actually have the balls to use them...

No, I had just read some of my posts and realized I was sounding like a damned tree huggin hippie, candy assed bitch....

Really, what you should get out of a statement like that after reading how I post and communicate is, I may seem like a fairly passive individual that would evade or try to diffuse an aggressive situation, and I am....but if provoked into action, if forced to cross the line between civility and brutality, I'm not a nice guy at all and I don't screw around.

But go ahead and laugh, maybe someone like me will come to your aid in a time of chaos and change that ignorant attitude and narrow minded perspective that so many of you seem to suffer from. There are very few states where it's not our right as Americans to carry a firearm for protection. I for one like to exercise my rights.

Take care...


----------



## KillinIT (Dec 16, 2013)

Baker born, Baker bred, I'll be riding at Baker till the day I'm dead...

You're familiar with Mt. Baker, right.....


Yeah, that's the one, Somewhere there right there around El Paso.....:laugh:


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

KillinIT said:


> Yeah genius, Texas, right, lots of snowboarding happening there...judging your post I'd say your a 5'7" tall blonde who would fall victim to a scratch and sniff sticker at the bottom of a pool:blink:
> 
> Besides, everyone knows that Texas is the only state where people carry guns and actually have the balls to use them...
> 
> ...


So you're saying KillinIt is a double entendre then?


----------



## KillinIT (Dec 16, 2013)

kaborkian said:


> So you're saying KillinIt is a double entendre then?


:eusa_clap:



Lol, not intentially...but yes in that situation I guess so


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

KillinIT said:


> Besides, everyone knows that Texas is the only state where people carry guns and actually have the balls to use them...
> 
> 
> 
> Take care...


Fuck Texas. I'll shoot every one of those red neck morons. The only thing bigger in Texas is the fat ass people.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Freestyle skiing just plain ugly. Actually skiing in general is ugly. Just like Shaun White's face. Saying freestyle skiing was the undercard was actually too respectful. It's more comparable to a piece of corn in a piece of shit.
> 
> Didn't know any of those skiers. :thumbsdown:


jesus christ, the level of ignorant bull shit you have spewed is just impressive.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Fuck Texas. I'll shoot every one of those red neck morons. The only thing bigger in Texas is the fat ass people.


what an Internet toughie.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm just getting warmed up. You should go rollerblading to relieve some of your frustration! :thumbsup:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> what an Internet toughie.


You better believe it. I'm ignorant and a killer. I also snowboard on certain occasions. How can you still be so serious after 12 pages of this shit? 

Wait! This thread is way off track. Can we steer it back to hating Shaun White please. Skiers dont even compare to SW on the lame scale.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Ya know, what really kills me about this thread is that everyone in it seems to agree that skiers suck, but you're _still_ almost killing each other. :laugh:


"skiers suck!"
"They do so!"
"You take that back!"
"No, skiers suck, I mean it!"
"Bullshit! They don't suck, they're idiots!"

Fuck me with a broomstick, where's the goddam popcorn.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

KillinIT said:


> that's pretty bold saying freestyle skiing is the "undercard" hardly close to the truth either my friend.
> 
> Ummm. No.
> 
> ...


I can name a slew of iconic skiers too...but I'm heavily into snow sports. My point is, which you clearly missed, is that snowboarding, from a mere entertainment stand point (being a televised event and all) is much more appealing to non snow sport participants. Yes, skiing is tradition, but snowboarding is an art-form...and one that skiing will never compete with.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Shaun White thread morphing into a skiing vs. snowboarding thread. Anymore dead horses anyone would like to beat here?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Bet you're dreaming about yoga pants now, kiddies.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey look, it's Shaun White!





ShredLife said:


>


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

:eusa_clap:

Skiers should put streamers on the end of their poles.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

That motherfucker has got some skills!!!

I've been to Tignes. I certainly did not see that.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Fuck Texas. I'll shoot every one of those red neck morons. The only thing bigger in Texas is the fat ass people.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Kind of funny Shaun showed up to the Grand Prix today to compete no problems at all. Guess the Slope challengers weren't as tough as the ones at Dew Tour.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Not gonna lie BA. You couldn't have done a better job getting the thread on track. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Shaun White thread morphing into a skiing vs. snowboarding thread. Anymore dead horses anyone would like to beat here?


Flow vs traditional straps... GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

snowolf killed the internet and never summer.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice sweater at the beginning


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

This thread should be renamed to "The Plight of the Keyboard Warriors"


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

OU812 said:


> Nice sweater at the beginning


I was really hoping to see the guy from our caption contest in there. 

What a rad video though.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Fuck Texas. I'll shoot every one of those red neck morons. The only thing bigger in Texas is the fat ass people.


hahahahha this is so funny, because it is so darn true. Ive been there couple times, obesity is really high in the state of texas, they only walk from car to mcd mcd to car it seems lol

back to the SW, why so much hate toward the guy? he's a talented rider, sponsored and established, his personal life/attitude shouldn't be anyones concern

i watched the shaun's second run and greg's beating run, I don't see how Greg won this! Even danny said it. I am no ref, and may not know all technicals but his Cab double cork 1080 was great.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Justin said:


> Flow vs traditional straps... GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Curling vs Figure Skating....discuss....


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

vknyvz said:


> back to the SW, why so much hate toward the guy? he's a talented rider, sponsored and established, his personal life/attitude shouldn't be anyones concern


Did you miss the previous 16 pages in this thread? People give very good reasons why with many accounts of a friend's sister who has a cousin who saw him at that place where he did that thing to that guy and it was NOT cool at all.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

Karpediem said:


> Did you miss the previous 16 pages in this thread? People give very good reasons why with many accounts of a friend's sister who has a cousin who saw him at that place where he did that thing to that guy and it was NOT cool at all.


right but like I said, his personal life is his personal life. Everybody does stupid things. People should only be concerned about his riding. Expecting him to be a saint is silly and unfair.

also,
i watched the shaun's second run and greg's beating run, I don't see how Greg won this! Even danny said it. I am no ref, and may not know all technicals but his Cab double cork 1080 was great.


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

vknyvz said:


> hahahahha this is so funny, because it is so darn true. Ive been there couple times, obesity is really high in the state of texas, they only walk from car to mcd mcd to car it seems lol


I don't understand all the hate for Texas :dunno:

Also, it's not even in the top 10 (11, really) fattest states:

Top 10 Fat States: Where Obesity Rates Are Highest - US News and World Report


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I think it's totally unfair to judge the perceived attitude of "competition" athletes vs "video part" guys. Video guys will edit the hell out of footage amd show what's in their best interests. Competition guys get a camera on their face with questions about what happened the minute they screw/or stomp something up; loaded with adrenaline and heart pumping 150%.

I don't care if Shawn white is a douche or not. All i know is he's better than me (and better than i will ever be), and apparenly he's very competitive. Many people are like that.... let them be.

It's cool, actually great, when a sport is not dominated and different people win. So he got second... not bad. Second is pretty decent...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

TBomb said:


> I don't understand all the hate for Texas :dunno:
> 
> Also, it's not even in the top 10 (11, really) fattest states:
> 
> Top 10 Fat States: Where Obesity Rates Are Highest - US News and World Report


Texas is awful and one of the primary reasons for that is that it is inhabited by Texans. Texans are just annoying as fuck. Texas this, Texas that. Everything is all about Texas all the time. I just want to respond, if Texas is so fucking amazing, then why are you here?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Texas is awful and one of the primary reasons for that is that it is inhabited by Texans. Texans are just annoying as fuck. Texas this, Texas that. Everything is all about Texas all the time. I just want to respond, if Texas is so fucking amazing, then why are you here?


Baaaaaahahahahahaha. Thank you! It's amazing they move out of state and cover their cars with stupid Texas pride stickers. Same thing when I lived in Ca. When I traveled abroad, fucking Texans were the most ignorant, loud, unaware fools I came across, and the opinion was shared amongst people from many different countries. I feel sorry for the decent few.


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Texas is awful and one of the primary reasons for that is that it is inhabited by Texans. Texans are just annoying as fuck. Texas this, Texas that. Everything is all about Texas all the time. I just want to respond, if Texas is so fucking amazing, then why are you here?


In the interest of full disclosure, I am from Texas...and proud of that fact, but not in the manner you describe. When I'm out of state, I usually don't mention anything about being from Texas unless someone asks, or if I accidentally let a "y'all" slip out  I know there are plenty of Texans who give us a bad name, especially at the resorts in Colorado due to proximity, but I do get a little bummed when people make such hostile blanket statements about our general population, when most of us are pretty good people. I think we also get the brunt of some leftover resentment due to a recent politician from our state and his misguided policies. I'd like to think I'm one of the good ones...


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Baaaaaahahahahahaha. Thank you! It's amazing they move out of state and cover their cars with stupid Texas pride stickers. Same thing when I lived in Ca. When I traveled abroad, fucking Texans were the most ignorant, loud, unaware fools I came across, and the opinion was shared amongst people from many different countries. I feel sorry for the decent few.


Those are the ones we kicked out for being assholes...sorry they landed in your state


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Those are the ones we kicked out for being assholes...sorry they landed in your state


My brother ended up in Dallas and hates it, and as for myself, I have driven across Texas 4 times on the I10 doing post Katrina recovery work. I didn't have any good experiences while in Texas. My cousin lives in Austin, which I hear is a cool town. I tried to use the ladies restroom at a gas station when the men's was closed for cleaning and I was told in the middle of the night (3am in the middle of nowhere)by the attendant he would call the police if I did. So I went outside and pissed behind his building. I'm sure your a stellar dude, but I wouldn't move to Texas for any amount of money. You sound like you belong in a mountain town anyhow.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

*The flying tomato*

Shaun White is not entered in the halfpipe but still plans on competing in slopestyle at the second Olympic selection event in Copper Mountain, Colo., as he returns from an ankle injury.

The two-time reigning Olympic champion was not on the halfpipe start lists released Tuesday for Wednesday’s qualification heats. The public relations director for Shaun White Enterprises confirmed White’s absence from halfpipe Tuesday night.

White, 27, was questionable for Copper Mountain after suffering an ankle injury in a crash in the Dew Tour halfpipe final in Breckenridge on Saturday. He pulled out of the slopestyle final Sunday.

U.S. Snowboarding and the public relations director for Shaun White Enterprises previously said White planned on competing in both halfpipe and slopestyle in Copper Mountain this week.

White’s absence in the halfpipe will not have much impact on his Olympic qualification given he already has a second-place finish from Breckenridge, there are three more selection events after this week and he could be placed on the U.S. Olympic Team as a discretionary selection.

The Olympic selection standings are based on an athlete’s two best results over the five-event series.

White’s entry in his second event, slopestyle, is more important. Those entry lists should come out late Wednesday for Thursday qualifying.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Shaun White is a pussy.
> 
> The public relations director for Shaun White Enterprises confirmed White’s pussyness.
> 
> ...


Fixed. :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> My brother ended up in Dallas and hates it, and as for myself, I have driven across Texas 4 times on the I10 doing post Katrina recovery work. I didn't have any good experiences while in Texas. My cousin lives in Austin, which I hear is a cool town. I tried to use the ladies restroom at a gas station when the men's was closed for cleaning and I was told in the middle of the night (3am in the middle of nowhere)by the attendant he would call the police if I did. So I went outside and pissed behind his building. I'm sure your a stellar dude, but I wouldn't move to Texas for any amount of money. You sound like you belong in a mountain town anyhow.


I can't blame you, I think it would be hard for anyone not from Texas to live here. I'm in Dallas as well, and it is not my favorite place in the world, but it's where work brought me. Austin is the place to be if you have to live in Texas. I have been working on convincing my wife to move to the mountains, possibly Washington, but it will take a lot of work. She's from here and her family is close. Makes it tough to leave, even though I would love to.

Anyway man, sorry you've had bad experiences with Texas. If I'm ever in Bend I will buy you a few Deschutes as a symbol of goodwill :thumbsup:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

TBomb said:


> I can't blame you, I think it would be hard for anyone not from Texas to live here. I'm in Dallas as well, and it is not my favorite place in the world, but it's where work brought me. Austin is the place to be if you have to live in Texas. I have been working on convincing my wife to move to the mountains, possibly Washington, but it will take a lot of work. She's from here and her family is close. Makes it tough to leave, even though I would love to.
> 
> Anyway man, sorry you've had bad experiences with Texas. If I'm ever in Bend I will buy you a few Deschutes as a symbol of goodwill :thumbsup:


All good brother, come to bend and you got a place to stay. Cheers bro.:yahoo:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

When I visited Texas all we did was try to drive across teh panhandle. Driver rolled the truck pulling a boat doing a bout 80. 

Shamrock, TX so fun.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The only time I spent in Texas was in Galveston Texas surfing for a week because they luckily had a storm. The owner said it was a legal nude and bonfire beach and after a liter of whiskey we all took part. 5 guys 5 girls and no attachments. Got to love friends with benefits. Waking up butt naked with sand in your ass and breast in your face, fuck it. I have a special place in my heart for Texas. Don't know shit about the people tho. 

I think you can make the best out of any situation. It's all about perspective.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I spent a little over a year in Texas down in San Antonio. Positives and negatives like anywhere. Food is great, but some people down there are absolutely fucking clueless. Anything outside of Texas they have no clue about and can be pretty ignorant. They do have this we're Texan we're the best, we have the best looking girls etc. mentality. I thought the girls down there were alright, the MILF's definitely love having big hair, purses and fake big tits.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

OU812 said:


> , the MILF's definitely love having big hair, purses and fake big tits.


everyone loves all that shit! Fucking purses!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

OU812 said:


> I spent a little over a year in Texas down in San Antonio. Positives and negatives like anywhere. Food is great, but some people down there are absolutely fucking clueless. Anything outside of Texas they have no clue about and can be pretty ignorant. They do have this we're Texan we're the best, we have the best looking girls etc. mentality. I thought the girls down there were alright, the MILF's definitely love having big hair, purses and fake big tits.


Of all the cities I've been to, Dallas had some of the hottest women around. Metro Dallas. I'd wager Dallas and Austin are very different than the rest of the state.

Southern Cal and Dallas are top notch in the babes dept.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Of all the cities I've been to, Dallas had some of the hottest women around. Metro Dallas. I'd wager Dallas and Austin are very different than the rest of the state.
> 
> Southern Cal and Dallas are top notch in the babes dept.


Where I worked we had a lot of women come down from Dallas for the weekend, and they were definitely a fun bunch, ready to have a good time and pretty good in the looks department. Just a little too much perfume and make up for my liking from a lot of the Texas ladies though.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Idk how to make it a link but... That Sean White...

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/olymp...e-trick-pretty-cool-video-195336764--oly.html


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

watched the superpipe final from copper mtn today and wtf. that sport has become so ugly. no style. just seems like a bunch of weird looking double flips and shit. to me it was boring and kinda lame. I'm sure I'm in the minority here but ya.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Agreed. I'd like to see more riders like Scotty Lago.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

It looks like a midair seizure...


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I like a rider who is creative and expressive in the pipe and paints a cool picture, much like a great song that has vibe and groove. The stuff I see Sean White doing is just gymnastics much like a heavy metal guitarist playing the fastest hammer-ons or scales, meh...

Little does Sean realize that his riding leaves him the farthest thing from a rock star and artist. He's Spinal Tap.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

it's now IMO so far past any part of actual snowboarding that it's not snowboarding at all really. just a bunch of gymnastic moves that happen to be done on a snowboard.


----------



## atombaumer (Dec 16, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Freestyle skiing just plain ugly. Actually skiing in general is ugly. Just like Shaun White's face. Saying freestyle skiing was the undercard was actually too respectful. It's more comparable to a piece of corn in a piece of shit.
> 
> Didn't know any of those skiers. :thumbsdown:


I grew up skiing as my dad was on ski patrol..grew up learning how to ski attached to a dog leash held by my dad. I remember all all those skiers especially guys like Glen Plake, Shane McConkey. I also remember the boarders Terje, Craig Kelly, and Sims too...

I would say TRICE is up there right now and cant really hate on shawn white, regardless of what people think of him, the media picked him as "the one" and it has brought a lot more exposure to snowboarding in the mainstream for sure


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

atombaumer said:


> the media picked him as "the one" and it has brought a lot more exposure to snowboarding in the mainstream for sure


Let's just be clear, nobody picked SW, he won everything pipe. He won Olympic gold medals, dew tours, x games etc.. Nobody picked him. 

Let's also be clear about another thing. When he goes to Russia to represent USA, we will all be rooting for him to win gold. Well, all us Americans that is. :dunno:

I still don't like him though. I'm out.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Let's just be clear, nobody picked SW, he won everything pipe. He won Olympic gold medals, dew tours, x games etc.. Nobody picked him.


Well, to be fair, since freestyle snowboarding is 100% up to the opinions of the judges, the judges picked him. There's been more than a couple of controversial judging calls in his favor.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Let's also be clear about another thing. When he goes to Russia to represent USA, we will all be rooting for him to win gold. Well, all us Americans that is. :dunno:

I still don't like him though. I'm out.[/QUOTE]

Sooo true... I wish it could've been Kevin Pierce up there, but still in the end when the battle begins I'm for whoever hold the American flag at the top of the podium... Lago would suffice as well if he could take White in pipe.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Well, to be fair, since freestyle snowboarding is 100% up to the opinions of the judges, the judges picked him. There's been more than a couple of controversial judging calls in his favor.


Agreed. 10char


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Agreed. 10char


I also concur...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Rooting for the local Bend kid to make the Olympic team. Ben Ferguson. 

Ben Ferguson's Run from Snowboard Superpipe Qualifier | DewTour.com - Action Sports Events Powered by Mountain Dew

:eusa_clap:


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

I can see why people don't like him very much, but to say you hate him is ridiculous. His talent cannot be denied and in the pipe he gets major air compared to many riders.

I think the red-headed thing is what drew everyone to him since he doesn't look like your typical athlete, but to call him a douche without knowing him personally is dumb. He's an athlete, he's competitive, he wants to win no matter what. He probably doesn't want to be friends with his competitors. So that's probably why the other guys don't like him very much because he wants to win no matter if it costs him popularity amongst his peers.

Some of the top athletes in the world are looked at the same way.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Shaun White is not entered in the halfpipe but still plans on competing in slopestyle at the second Olympic selection event in Copper Mountain, Colo., as he returns from an ankle injury.
> 
> The two-time reigning Olympic champion was not on the halfpipe start lists released Tuesday for Wednesday’s qualification heats. The public relations director for Shaun White Enterprises confirmed White’s absence from halfpipe Tuesday night.
> 
> ...




:dizzy: ..... for realz??? I was standing right next to him at the top of the slope style start during open practice an hour or so before the finals after he had finished a practice run for Dew Tour when I heard him saying he had "something floating in his knee" said he had a messed up knee... this is the day after his face plant on half pipe his first run. Now his PR guy says he has a messed up ankle? Yeahhhh Ooooooookay.

anyway.. this thread is just a dead beat horse anyway. Should change it to the I fuckin love Texas thread.... I'm from New Hampshire for Damn sure.. so suck it. Peace.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Well, to be fair, since freestyle snowboarding is 100% up to the opinions of the judges, the judges picked him. *There's been more than a couple of controversial judging calls in his favor.*


And the event results which this thread is about (where White got second) is suspect at best. Any non-biased viewer could see that Shaun's run was better than Bretz's, not just in terms of difficulty, but amplitude as well.

The coin flips both ways in terms of bad judging.


----------



## CasMarks (Jan 3, 2014)

tonicusa said:


> I like a rider who is creative and expressive in the pipe and paints a cool picture, much like a great song that has vibe and groove. The stuff I see Sean White doing is just gymnastics much like a heavy metal guitarist playing the fastest hammer-ons or scales, meh...
> 
> Little does Sean realize that his riding leaves him the farthest thing from a rock star and artist. He's Spinal Tap.


This is one of the dumbest things I've ever read. If you don't like watching that then stop watching pipe contests... who the fk is going to enter a contest and just do methods? Go watch any pipe riding that isn't in a contest or practicing to win a contest and you will see every rider in the draw doing exactly what you mentioned.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like we have some SW nuthuggers who created some accounts just to hug his sweaty sack. :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No kidding. Some people like sweaty balls I guess.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a feeling that this thread will never end.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

trapper said:


> I have a feeling that this thread will never end.


I think it's a forum requirement to have one current ongoing SW thread at all times.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh well, dead horses abound. Fucking dead horses.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey, it's the polarizing subjects that spur conversation. Used to be the Burton hate, then there was the Never Summer fiasco, still the ongoing NS fandom/hatred, and then there's the king of them all - Shaun White.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

CasMarks said:


> This is one of the dumbest things I've ever read. If you don't like watching that then stop watching pipe contests... who the fk is going to enter a contest and just do methods? Go watch any pipe riding that isn't in a contest or practicing to win a contest and you will see every rider in the draw doing exactly what you mentioned.


It sounds "stupid" to you because you are clearly very young and the only thing you know about pipe contests is what you've watched in the last five years. My comment was more philosophical and a lament as I watched the very first Burton Open and last years. So as an older dude I've watched pipe contests evolve and change. It's not as interesting to me now. It was my two cents. If you don't like hearing it don't read the thread. But check the dick attitude.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah.. I wasn't here for the NS fiasco... kinda wish I was. Stuff just seems weird to me now with out knowing why.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh man, this has the potential to turn into an UBER flame thread now, lol.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Fire Department checking in...


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Speaking of flames...










lol... too easy.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Casual said:


> Speaking of flames...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed that for ya


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> Fixed that for ya


Spinal tap for sure.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i think he'll get another gold, then probably retire


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

He's starting a new band with Daughtry and Eddie Murphy.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> He's starting a new band with Daughtry and Eddie Murphy.


I heard Tim Tebow was gonna play drums.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> He's starting a new band with Daughtry and Eddie Murphy.


And his equivalent in the guitar world, Yngwie Malmsteen. Or is it Steve Vai?

I don't care if I misspelled that.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

malmsteen greatest ever. I believe he taught vai how to play. just something I heard don't know if it's true


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

nm that was satriani


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Ever see that Ralph Macchio flick where he and Steve Vai duel in the last scene with their souls on the line? Yea the Karate Kid won but it was apparent that Vai had difficulty pretending to lose.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

crossroads about jack Johnson selling
his soul to the devil. that movie is ducking awesome


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

stickz said:


> crossroads about jack Johnson selling
> his soul to the devil. that movie is ducking awesome


Robert Johnson






The old blues guys from back then swear the kid couldn't pick a lick, disappeared for a little bit then returned the best blues guitarist anyone had ever heard with a story about selling his soul to the devil at the crossroads of 49 and 61.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

that's what I meant lol


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is one to watch

Watch Muscle Shoals (2013) Online for Free - Viooz


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

CasMarks said:


> who the fk is going to enter a contest and just do methods?


I would for a laugh. i love doing methods. coolest trick in snowboarding. I might try a few dif tweaks but a 100% method run would be so fkn rad.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

last night I had a dream I was doing methods and I kept slowing down reality and doing little ff and rw in midair trying to figure out how that back leg kick feels.

then I woke up.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I had a dream......that my children will be judged by their character and not the color of their skin.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> last night I had a dream I was doing methods and I kept slowing down reality and doing little ff and rw in midair trying to figure out how that back leg kick feels.
> 
> then I woke up.


You're weird


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

This turned into a much better thread than I thought it would.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> I had a dream......that my children will be judged by their character and not the color of their skin.


then you woke up.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah......I usually dream I'm the warden at an all female prison. Prison bitches with gang tattoos give me a ragin' boner.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Yeah......I usually dream I'm the warden at an all female prison. Prison bitches with gang tattoos give me a ragin' boner.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

last nite i dreamt tigers were trying to break in my house, for hours and hours...no more f-ing 8pm coffee


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> last nite i dreamt tigers were trying to break in my house, for hours and hours...no more f-ing 8pm coffee


at least it wasnt an elk, succeeding, irl


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Or rapists





:blink:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Or rapists
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orly?

:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> at least it wasnt an elk, succeeding, irl


saw 2 of these for the first time in real life driving to the mountains for a NYE cabin trip in Norway. HUGE fuckers just running around next to the road, would have been way worse to crash into one of those than the kangaroos we have back home in Aus, total your car for sure.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

That elk didn't break in. If I were at this lady's house I'd try to escape out the window too!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol!!!!!!!'


----------

